# Deadlifts - light weight, full range, or heavier weight, low range?



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

I have a back injury/issue that is unlikely to ever go away (curved spine, disc bulge, facet joint issues!) - this occured in 2007 and has prevented me doing any kind of deadlifting ever since.

I am now at a stage where I can bend my back and straighten up with little pain, as long as I use my own knowledge of my capabilities and use a low enough weight that there is little/no stress on my lower back joints.

So, I have started to carry out a deadlift type move (I used to love deadlifting, so to wait nearly 4 years has been long enough!). My gym has a deadlift/shrug lever machine which is great as there is no bar to go over my knees - so it's similar to using a trap bar I guess.

I can either do full range deadlifts with 40Kg (yes, that's total weight), or by adjusting the handles I can do low range deadlifts (can I still call them deads?) where my hands start just above my knees (there is no inbetween setting, but I could probably stand on a couple of plates to make this knee height...just thought of that now), and I can lift 70Kg like this.

So, what do you guys think is best? Remember, this is about strengthening my lower back whilst buiding up weight slowly. With the longer range of motion, the more stress on my spine (disc and joints), and the less likely I am to add weight.

Any views?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Obviously I have no idea about that injury or anything. Personally I would say the full range deadlifts would be of more benefit to strengthening the lower back. Although I would much prefer other exercises to strengthen lower back.

You say that its likely the problem will never go away so that would leave me to say do the alternative that you stated, and then use other exercises to strengthen lower back.

I am having difficulty understanding the alternative movement your doing, but it sounds to me like a rack pull, is that what it is?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i slipped a disc in l2/3 lumbar area in 2009 couldnt walk for 6 weeks took 8 months before i could train properly but when i started back in the gym i hit my core muscles with easy core exercises each month adding newer harder routines now my core is my strongest asset im lifting heavier than i thought i ever could due to having a strong core .

joepro has a slight curved spine if i remember correctly and he is lifting heavy also i think due to a strong core .

the hole in the disc will always be there but over time it gets smaller it will always be there but you can control it m8 .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with Uhan with regards to the core strength. I broke my back and now I am back to playing football, mountain running, swimming the lot. It took me 6 years to go from "He wont walk" line the doctors told my Mum and now Wife to how I am today.

You HAVE to play this smart tom, no point in rushing it to throw the 4 years you waited away. So dont go off what WE say go off what feels comfortable. Of course full range is best in any exercise but if you can only manage part for now great.

Definitely adopt a core stability exercise, yes they look camp as hell but they are worth their weight in gold. A strong core is paramount as its the tiny control muscles that help keep your spine stable during lifts, not the huge power muscles that actually lift the weight.

Feel free to ask questions or PM.


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for the valuable input and your experiences. Yes, what I am doing is more like a rack pull than a deadlift, so I'm not too sure how much value it has in building strength in my lower back. I certainly feel it the most in my legs. I have decided to do 3 sets of "rack pulls" with a decentish weight, followed by 1 or 2 sets of full range deadlifts with little to no weight to get the benefit of both lifts.

I will back this up by continuing to build my core strength with planks and other pilates type movements.

I think I got excited about being able to move enough to do a deadlift type movement that I risked getting carried away and continually adding weight until I hurt myself again - so thanks for your input, your views were not what I wanted to hear, but definitely what I NEEDED to hear!

Tom


----------

